# New here and looking for advice



## codysmom (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi all! I have a 12 year old golden retriever who is having extreme hip problems. He has been on Novox and is currently taking a break due to tummy issues, but he can't get up without the Novox. We have also tried steroid injections. He just seems to have absolutely no strength left in his hips. Any recommendations? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry that you are going through this. It is absolutely heart breaking to watch.

I wish that I could offer some advice Hopefully someone with more success than I will chime in soon. In the meantime I shall send waves of healing and strength to your boy.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Have you considered cold laser therapy, acupuncture? There is also stem cell therapy which most will do if cold laser therapy and acupuncture are not helping anymore.
Do you have access to a swimming pool? Maybe you can built up your senior's muscle mass by swimming or underwater treadmill is available. 
Is he on glucosamine/chondroitin supplement, fish oil supplement, Adequan injections (Adequan is back on the market) ? Maybe supplementing a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory with Tramadol will also give your boy the extra pain control and it is not as hard on the tummy.
For now, can you put a sling or a towel under his belly and help him up by supporting his hips, taking some of the weight off? Also talking about weight, if your dog is overweight, it puts more of a strain on his hips as well. - My Toby who passed in March had major arthritis issues, also had surgeries done -


----------



## codysmom (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks to both of you for the replies. We have tried to assist him with a towel, but he was not happy at all with that assistance. Vet says we can try him back on novox tonight with wet food. I guess we will see how that goes, we are trying to get him walking enough to get him into the vet. He has been on glucosamine supplements for the past 3 years, but the vet recommended stopping those for right now too because of the tummy problems. I will ask him about the things you suggested cgriffin. Thanks so much to both of you for your help and concern. If you think of anything else I need to know please share!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have had Glycoflex III work miracles with my old dogs, you might give it a try. It does take awhile to build up in the system.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My Clyde, who just turned 13 has an awful time getting up. He navigates well once prone, but cannot always get prone. I bought a Help em up harness, it has been a lifesaver! It is not a sling, has two handles to help him up. When he is tired and needs inside, he will not attempt the couple steps in, but Arooo rooos me to come take the weight off his rear end. As soon as he senses I'm lifting, away he goes. They are not cheap, but worth their weight in gold. He also gets adequan injections, which help a great deal. He take tramadol for pain, and pepcid to avoid stomach upset. I hope you find some relief for Cody!


----------



## codysmom (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks so much! I will check out the harness and the Glycoflex. We gave him the novox a little earlier with the wet food but he has still made no attempt to get up. Fingers crossed that it will kick in soon.


----------

